# Aldi's has canned plums



## steviepointer (Apr 12, 2010)

hi all,
I remember reading a while back (don't know where) that people had made wine out of Aldi's canned plums. Visited an Aldi's over the weekend, and the canned plums are back. The are basically plums in corn syrup. No sulfites or preservatives added.

I talked to one of the managers there, and it's a special order item. When they are gone, they are gone.

Here is a pic of what they look like:







http://www.aldifoods.com/us/html/offers/2867_10770_ENU_HTML.htm

If someone can find the link about making wine out of aldi's plums, I'd appreciate it (come to think of it, it may have been over at winepress.us).


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 12, 2010)

steviepointer said:


> I talked to one of the managers there, and it's a special order item. When they are gone, they are gone.



Hurry the Plums are on the runs


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2010)

Must be winepress cause i just dove deep and found nothing under many different tries!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 12, 2010)

I did some looking and found this:


Canned Plum Wine 
Ingredients 

2 (16 oz.) cans of plums 
3 1/2 quarts water 
sugar 
1 tsp. acid blend 
1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme 
yeast and nutrient 
Heat the water. Drain the juice. Put plums(remove pits first) in a strainer bag and place in fermenter. Add plum juice,1 1/2 lbs. Sugar to warm water. Stir until sugar is dissolved. Check specific gravity. The goal is 1.90 (or 12% alcohol)add more sugar if needed. Pour this mixture over plum in fermenter. Add acid, yeast nutrient, pectic enzyme and tannin. When cool add yeast. Let ferment 5 days then remove strainer bag . Let ferment until done. 


I have an Aldi's near me and will look for these plums. I enjoy plum wine.
Larry


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2010)

OK so you drink a Plum wine does it still give you the runs??? LOL


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 12, 2010)

Tom said:


> OK so you drink a Plum wine does it still give you the runs??? LOL



I think you are confusing this with prune wine.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 12, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Hurry the Plums are on the runs



Stop! I'm pi$$in myself laughing. They are putting an Aldi's in near my place. They announced they will be open for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> I think you are confusing this with prune wine.


Well it does start with "P" 
Plum, Prune poo_.. ... never mind... LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 12, 2010)

Tom said:


> Well it does start with "P"
> Plum, Prune poo_.. ... never mind... LOL



There was an old fella called Bruce,
Whose bowels were never too loose,
He Had face like a storm,
As constipation was the norm,
Until he discovered Prune juice.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2010)

A prune is a dried up Plum! I must say I have never seen these and we do have an Aldis near here but I also have a plum wine in my basement that I made from store bought fruit which wasnt the best but decent and then sweetened with that Plum smart juice. Its pretty darn good now.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 12, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> There was an old fella called Bruce,
> Whose bowels were never too loose,
> He Had face like a storm,
> As constipation was the norm,
> Until he discovered Prune juice.



The Moose is loose with Bruce's juice. Could be 'cause of the goose.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 13, 2010)

*Had the runs this morning.*

Run around the house so I can leave early for work and stop at Aldi's on the way.
Run out to the car and drive over to Aldi's.
Run inside and search for the canned plums.
Don't find any. Running out of store to find them.
Then I run into a big stack of cases of canned plums.
Grab a 12 can case and run to the register.
Pay and run to the car and load the plums into the car.
Run to work. (well actually drive). Made in with a couple minutes to spare.
Now to make some plum wine maybe this weekend. Whooo whooo. 
Larry


----------



## steviepointer (Apr 13, 2010)

Larry:
What recipe are you planning on using?

Thanks!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 13, 2010)

Steve-the one I posted earlier in this thread. Looks simple enough. The SG looks out of wack though.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> Run around the house so I can leave early for work and stop at Aldi's on the way.
> Run out to the car and drive over to Aldi's.
> Run inside and search for the canned plums.
> Don't find any. Running out of store to find them.
> ...



Now there's a man with serious runs!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 13, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Now there's a man with serious runs!



Says "Running"wolf.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 13, 2010)

Larry, the clerk must think you have a problem.

A few years back I was having a contest at one of my parties. I bought many pounds of bananas. The clerk in the grocery store couldn't contain herself. Are you having a banana split party or something she asked? No, it was "How many bananas can you fit in your pants in 60 seconds" contest. There was no reply aside from have a nice day.

By the way, Our winner managed to fit 22 bananas in his pants in 60 seconds. The funniest part was having him remove them.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 13, 2010)

I would wwonder if after removing the pits it would be good to give them a quick whir in the blender or cusinart before putting them in you straining bag.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 13, 2010)

Are you going to use the syrup they are packed in?


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 13, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Larry, the clerk must think you have a problem.
> 
> A few years back I was having a contest at one of my parties. I bought many pounds of bananas. The clerk in the grocery store couldn't contain herself. Are you having a banana split party or something she asked? No, it was "How many bananas can you fit in your pants in 60 seconds" contest. There was no reply aside from have a nice day.
> 
> By the way, Our winner managed to fit 22 bananas in his pants in 60 seconds. The funniest part was having him remove them.



I cut that one off right away. As soon as I got to the register I said to the clerk "I'm making plum wine". 



arcticsid said:


> I would wwonder if after removing the pits it would be good to give them a quick whir in the blender or cusinart before putting them in you straining bag.


Not too sure yet until I take a look at the plums. If they are soft enough I may try mashing them in the strainer bag or bags.



arcticsid said:


> Are you going to use the syrup they are packed in?



Yes, I think so. It has sugar and plum juice.
Larry


----------



## steviepointer (Apr 13, 2010)

they are soft enough. I picked up a can to eat. They are firm, yet soft. I think you could squeeze the plum with your finger, and the pit would easily pop out.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm envious. my Mom and here husband live in Milwaukee and we talk about shopping often, they love Alsi's, she is always telling me about great finds they have there.

Believe it or not, all we have here is 2 Fred Meyers, two Safeways(same products, each store), a Sams Club, and a Wal-Mart. Pretty limited on what we can get.

Hope the plumbs work well, sounds like a great opportunity to try something knew. Excellent!!!

Troy


----------



## valdelocc (Apr 13, 2010)

I bought 3 cans couple of weeks ago, each can weights 30+oz I recall, I didn't care for the flavor, ended mixing it with 5LB of fresh dates I found at a local Chinese market,3 gallons of water,sugar to 27 brix, 1LB of raisins and a pack of Premier Curvée(plus the usual stuff) I dont care for the flavor enough to make canned plum wine plus I hate corn syrup.


----------



## mrzazz (Apr 16, 2010)

So what is everyone using for the recipe? It looks like the recipe posted says use 32 oz of plums per gallon. That equals out to about 1 can. Is that enough?


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Apr 16, 2010)

I saw it advertised last night they are having Strawberries for $1.19 a pound. Now that is a steal!
Two days ago I was in Walmart to see the wife. I saw they still had strawberries at $1.50 so decided to get two more pounds for a F-pac.
Talked to the wife and came back to find they were now $2.00.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 16, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> I saw it advertised last night they are having Strawberries for $1.19 a pound. Now that is a steal!
> Two days ago I was in Walmart to see the wife. I saw they still had strawberries at $1.50 so decided to get two more pounds for a F-pac.
> Talked to the wife and came back to find they were now $2.00.



Is that frozen or fresh?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 16, 2010)

mrzazz said:


> So what is everyone using for the recipe? It looks like the recipe posted says use 32 oz of plums per gallon. That equals out to about 1 can. Is that enough?



That sounds a little weak. Your probably best to shoot for around 5 pounds per gallon so that it's not a weak wine.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 16, 2010)

valdelocc said:


> I bought 3 cans couple of weeks ago, each can weights 30+oz I recall, I didn't care for the flavor, ended mixing it with 5LB of fresh dates I found at a local Chinese market,3 gallons of water,sugar to 27 brix, 1LB of raisins and a pack of Premier Curvée(plus the usual stuff) I dont care for the flavor enough to make canned plum wine plus I hate corn syrup.



I did a search on corn syrup and there is not too much information on it. Won't the yeast convert it to alcohol? Does it leave a bad taste in the wine?
Do the yeasties know they are consuming corn syrup instead of sugar?
Larry


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 16, 2010)

mrzazz said:


> So what is everyone using for the recipe? It looks like the recipe posted says use 32 oz of plums per gallon. That equals out to about 1 can. Is that enough?






djrockinsteve said:


> That sounds a little weak. Your probably best to shoot for around 5 pounds per gallon so that it's not a weak wine.



I've got a dozen cans to work with so I'll decide when I start opening cans and see what they look like but I'm guessing I will use 3 cans for my first little batch.
Larry


----------



## mrzazz (Apr 16, 2010)

I've used corn sugar in other recipes, so I wouldn't worry about that. I bought 12 cans so I think I'll just use them all in a 6 gallon batch.


----------



## valdelocc (Apr 16, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> I did a search on corn syrup and there is not too much information on it. Won't the yeast convert it to alcohol? Does it leave a bad taste in the wine?
> Do the yeasties know they are consuming corn syrup instead of sugar?
> Larry



I used corn syrup in wine before and I was never happy with the results, all sweeteners have their own taste profile,my first choice for wine making is the fruits sugars alone like in grape juice, if additional sugars are needed I prefer the clean taste of refined sugar cane. corn syrup exist cause the government subsidies to farmers, it has an after taste and some studies showed that it may trigger heath problems. Try a Mexican or Canadian Coca Cola made with real sugar and compare the taste with the American version made with corn syrup, the foreign coke taste cleaner and crispier the the American for sure but like anything else if the taste doesn't bother you then indulge yourself in corn syrup.


----------



## Tom (Apr 16, 2010)

mrzazz said:


> I've used corn sugar in other recipes, so I wouldn't worry about that. I bought 12 cans so I think I'll just use them all in a 6 gallon batch.


Maybe save one for a f-pac


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Apr 16, 2010)

Either way, at just over a buck a pound you wont beat it. The strawberries are going to go up again. California is the spot they are coming from and it can't stay at this low price for long.


----------



## Tom (Apr 26, 2010)

I just bought 24 cans at Aldi's for .69 ea. Now who thinks they have the best 6 gallon recipe for these..


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 27, 2010)

I stopped at Aldi's this morning. The plums were still 1.29 a can and only 1 can was left. I'm glad I bought my dozen cans a few weeks ago.


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2010)

Ck out MoreWines recipe
http://www.morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/PWR.pdf


----------

